# Heavy iron



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2016)

Why is this guy harassing you all over the web ???? He knocking you hard on forums and fb groups!! Heads up brother


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2016)

......


----------



## SheriV (Feb 27, 2016)

I can't even see the name ..


----------



## SheriV (Feb 27, 2016)

Surely tears spill over from asf


----------



## charley (Feb 27, 2016)

You know OTG, heavy's not here, he's an attention freak , 'a look at me & how powerful I am' kinda guy...    he was never funny, but he could put you in the 'red'...
... if traffic picks up here, you'll see both prince & heavy show up & act like bodybuilder aficionado's.... then the rest of us AG guys, are supposed to bow at the ankles...thank prince for feeding you & keeping your family safe ...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 27, 2016)

Maybe we can all pull together and get some traffic pick up here and ditch asf..please?


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2016)

charley said:


> You know OTG, heavy's not here, he's an attention freak , 'a look at me & how powerful I am' kinda guy...    he was never funny, but he could put you in the 'red'...
> ... if traffic picks up here, you'll see both prince & heavy show up & act like bodybuilder aficionado's.... then the rest of us AG guys, are supposed to bow at the ankles...thank prince for feeding you & keeping your family safe ...




I agree 100% . I use to really look up to heavy but not no more. Sold out to make pussys happy at Asf.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Maybe we can all pull together and get some traffic pick up here and ditch asf..please?



20 steps ahead of you. I can't stand that place.


----------



## rambo99 (Feb 27, 2016)

No one fucks with heavy and gets away with it!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 27, 2016)

why all the hate towards heavy, guy will answer any question you got with solid advice, just cause he doesnt post here that often, people got better things to do than entertain us. just saying


----------



## charley (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't expect prince or heavy to entertain us, first of all, both prince & him are some boring dudes, I never read anything close to funny or entertaining that either ever wrote, yes I know they are very interested in money...  and when I asked 'John Connor' , about my Hematocrit problems he told me to ask my doctor,which at the time I didn't have, that's why I asked him...I had lost my insurance..  well I'm glad he helped you out heck, & it's not 'hate' , more like disappointment, something most AG posters are used to....esp. from prince & heavy...


----------



## charley (Feb 27, 2016)

...  I'm sorry , I'm a little bit angry these days........    one reason is, that I'm splitting up with wifey.....   I'm f'ing bitter , no shit...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> why all the hate towards heavy, guy will answer any question you got with solid advice, just cause he doesnt post here that often, people got better things to do than entertain us. just saying



Heavy is a fkg top bloke in my book.

ASF can definitely SUCK MY COCK thou


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2016)

charley said:


> ...  I'm sorry , I'm a little bit angry these days........    one reason is, that I'm splitting up with wifey.....   I'm f'ing bitter , no shit...



Sorry to hear dude. Batten down the hatches , these things tend to drag on. 

Some (most) women are conniving, vindictive cunts.

The gym is your sanctuary.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 28, 2016)

charley said:


> ...  I'm sorry , I'm a little bit angry these days........    one reason is, that I'm splitting up with wifey.....   I'm f'ing bitter , no shit...


where one pussy closes many open


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 28, 2016)

charley said:


> ...  I'm sorry , I'm a little bit angry these days........    one reason is, that I'm splitting up with wifey.....   I'm f'ing bitter , no shit...


how long you guys been together? I never hear you say anything about kids, no kids is way easier, shit gets real ugly with kids involved


----------



## the_predator (Feb 28, 2016)

charley said:


> ...  I'm sorry , I'm a little bit angry these days........    one reason is, that I'm splitting up with wifey.....   I'm f'ing bitter , no shit...


In my divorce, it was peaceful. I got the truck and a recliner, she got the bmw and everything else lol. She was a dirty cheating whore(cheated on me twice, yes I was dumb enough to give her a second chance). But if it was not for that dirty cheating whore, I wouldn't be with my beautiful wife of now 10 years with a 9 year old daughter and twin boys only weeks away. What I'm trying to say is keep your head up my friend. Sometimes you got to go thru hell to get to heaven.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 28, 2016)

the_predator said:


> In my divorce, it was peaceful. I got the truck and a recliner, she got the bmw and everything else lol. She was a dirty cheating whore(cheated on me twice, yes I was dumb enough to give her a second chance). But if it was not for that dirty cheating whore, I wouldn't be with my beautiful wife of now 10 years with a 9 year old daughter and twin boys only weeks away. What I'm trying to say is keep your head up my friend. Sometimes you got to go thru hell to get to heaven.


big true, my first wife was a meth head, make me really appreciate what I got now


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2016)

I was with a meth head for a little while. Truly are the worse ppl in the world. You look at her you wouldn't have known very beautiful.


----------



## charley (Feb 28, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> how long you guys been together? I never hear you say anything about kids, no kids is way easier, shit gets real ugly with kids involved



.... 10 yrs..  she has 2 kids..   me  0 kids.. thx god..    she's from Peru, killing body, she's a good woman, still hardly any English, we speak Spanish in the house..15 years younger than me... 
..  I have a ''''date'''' next weekend[whatever that means]...   [this one speaks English]..   lol


----------



## charley (Feb 28, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Sorry to hear dude. Batten down the hatches , these things tend to drag on.
> 
> Some (most) women are conniving, vindictive cunts.
> 
> The gym is your sanctuary.



.... she's a better person than I will ever be, that being said, I gotta move on...my wife , like a lot of wives, doesn't understand men....she should of dated more before getting married..


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> big true, my first wife was a meth head, make me really appreciate what I got now





OTG85 said:


> I was with a meth head for a little while. Truly are the worse ppl in the world. You look at her you wouldn't have known very beautiful.



Wtf??? My 1st wife was a meth hag as well. The new wife is heaven sent, and we've been together long enough and through enough shit together to know it's the real deal.

Anywho Charlie, hang in there mate.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 28, 2016)

Hang in there charlie..sorry to hear of it


----------



## Intense (Feb 28, 2016)

That sucks Charlie, but it's more than likely for the best. And hey at least now you can speak your native tongue with a broad.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 28, 2016)

Divorce blows


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 28, 2016)

Didn't he just get banned from Anabolic Muscle 2.0 on FB?? Probably why he is upset.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Feb 28, 2016)

I got divorced twice.....life is much more quiet now.....


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2016)

WesleyInman said:


> Didn't he just get banned from Anabolic Muscle 2.0 on FB?? Probably why he is upset.



Idk how me and that skinny fuck are friends. He literally promotes a line of gear called Isis.


----------



## charley (Feb 28, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> I got divorced twice.....life is much more quiet now.....




... I like being alone ,spent most of my life that way, but it's been 10years with the same woman...  I just need a hook-up , to get me over the top...


----------



## charley (Feb 28, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> Idk how me and that skinny fuck are friends. He literally promotes a line of gear called Isis.



.....Isis was a Greek Goddess long before the name was destroyed by the MUSLIM gang of the same name....






In the typical form of her myth, *Isis* was the first daughter of Geb, *god* of the Earth, and Nut, *goddess* of the Sky, and she was born on the fourth intercalary day. She married her brother, Osiris, and she conceived Horus with him. *Isis* was instrumental in the resurrection of Osiris when he was murdered by Set.


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 28, 2016)

charley said:


> ...  I'm sorry , I'm a little bit angry these days........    one reason is, that I'm splitting up with wifey.....   I'm f'ing bitter , no shit...



Sorry to hear bro. I know it's tough regardless of the reason. That being said, I just got divorced for the 3rd time a little over a year ago and time really does heal all wounds. There is much life after divorce so keep your head high, your chin up and your dick hard. Lots of good pussy out there for the taking and eventually you'll find another one with a brain attached to it. Live, laugh, love.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 29, 2016)

1HungLo said:


> Sorry to hear bro. I know it's tough regardless of the reason. That being said, I just got divorced for the 3rd time a little over a year ago and time really does heal all wounds. There is much life after divorce so keep your head high, your chin up and your dick hard. Lots of good pussy out there for the taking and eventually you'll find another one with a brain attached to it. Live, laugh, love.


3 divorces, geezis bro. any kids?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 29, 2016)

You have not made it big until you have FB haters.....

Sorry to hear about the wife troubles Charley. I would not wish that on anyone


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 29, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> Why is this guy harassing you all over the web ???? He knocking you hard on forums and fb groups!! Heads up brother


Dude was spamming my FB group and a handful of guys said he didn't send them packs. One was 5 months late so I booted him. I asked him to take care of guys and pay ad fees and he called me a snake. LOL


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 29, 2016)

heavyiron said:


> Dude was spamming my FB group and a handful of guys said he didn't send them packs. One was 5 months late so I booted him. I asked him to take care of guys and pay ad fees and he called me a snake. LOL


lolz scamming on FB


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 29, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> 3 divorces, geezis bro. any kids?



No kids, guess my guys can't swim lol. Getting tired of buying rings though.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2016)

1HungLo said:


> No kids, guess my guys can't swim lol. Getting tired of buying rings though.


well your lucky man, kids make shit really difficult, my bro knocked up some chick that is straight up looney. I told him the first week they were dating that she was out there you need to dump her now and said what the hell you talking about shes awesome ( thinking with his dick ). well now he has to pay child support for the next 15 years and she is always fucking with him. And when I say crazy its real, he wanted to take his son to the beach, he was just over a year old so kids that age they just play in the sand and she wouldnt let him have his son for the weekend she said that a cousin of hers was attacked by a shark so their son is afraid of the beach and anytime a beach is on TV he cries.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2016)

heavyiron said:


> Dude was spamming my FB group and a handful of guys said he didn't send them packs. One was 5 months late so I booted him. I asked him to take care of guys and pay ad fees and he called me a snake. LOL


just for you heavy I'm going to fuck with him


----------



## SheriV (Mar 1, 2016)

1HungLo said:


> No kids, guess my guys can't swim lol. Getting tired of buying rings though.



I need another clutch for an audi in case you feel like you wanna go that route instead...


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 2, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I need another clutch for an audi in case you feel like you wanna go that route instead...



Audi? Ugh. I think a ring would be cheaper. I'll def keep it in mind though. :kissu


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 2, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> well your lucky man, kids make shit really difficult, my bro knocked up some chick that is straight up looney. I told him the first week they were dating that she was out there you need to dump her now and said what the hell you talking about shes awesome ( thinking with his dick ). well now he has to pay child support for the next 15 years and she is always fucking with him. And when I say crazy its real, he wanted to take his son to the beach, he was just over a year old so kids that age they just play in the sand and she wouldnt let him have his son for the weekend she said that a cousin of hers was attacked by a shark so their son is afraid of the beach and anytime a beach is on TV he cries.



Man that shit is fucked up. Too bad he didn't listen to you. I had a friend that tried talking me out of my first marriage - he even talked to my mom about it - but I didn't listen and sure enough he was right. He knew I wasn't ready to get married. My brother tried talking me out of my second and same shit happened. But -- everyone was all for my third. Friends and family all liked her and thought it would be great. That bitch cost me  more than the first two combined. I really would have liked to have kids but at this point you're right in that I'm lucky I didn't.


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 2, 2016)

Oops


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 2, 2016)

1HungLo said:


> Man that shit is fucked up. Too bad he didn't listen to you. I had a friend that tried talking me out of my first marriage - he even talked to my mom about it - but I didn't listen and sure enough he was right. He knew I wasn't ready to get married. My brother tried talking me out of my second and same shit happened. But -- everyone was all for my third. Friends and family all liked her and thought it would be great. That bitch cost me  more than the first two combined. I really would have liked to have kids but at this point you're right in that I'm lucky I didn't.


try something different this time


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 2, 2016)

hey Charley, look at the bright side, now you can get yourself some asian poon


----------



## SheriV (Mar 2, 2016)

Like not getting married....


The audience is so far cheaper than the BMW overall..and it's a quattro..and a project car so not imperitive at the moment..
Clutch doesn't look too bad to do..I just did the Saab clutch and wanted to shoot myself or the car..


----------



## charley (Mar 2, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> hey Charley, look at the bright side, now you can get yourself some asian poon



....  I've been trying, but in Philly, most mature Asian women avoid 'whitey'[me]... & the young ones should avoid me...  lol

..It's hard for me to call mature females 'chicks', but I have two women I'm supposed to meet this weekend...   so far today, I'm not in the mood....I'm a lot older than you guys, and 'shit' gets different with older ladies....  at least they both speak English...


----------



## the_predator (Mar 2, 2016)

charley said:


> ....  I've been trying, but in Philly, most mature Asian women avoid 'whitey'[me]... & the young ones should avoid me...  lol
> 
> ..It's hard for me to call mature females 'chicks', but I have two women I'm supposed to meet this weekend...   so far today, I'm not in the mood....I'm a lot older than you guys, and 'shit' gets different with older ladies....  at least they both speak English...



Lol


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 2, 2016)

charley said:


> ....  I've been trying, but in Philly, most mature Asian women avoid 'whitey'[me]... & the young ones should avoid me...  lol
> 
> ..It's hard for me to call mature females 'chicks', but I have two women I'm supposed to meet this weekend...   so far today, I'm not in the mood....I'm a lot older than you guys, and 'shit' gets different with older ladies....  at least they both speak English...


if you like asians move to san fransisco lots of asians there, but since asians are typically smart you'll need to look more like a wealthy guy than a stoner hippy


----------



## charley (Mar 2, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> if you like asians move to san fransisco lots of asians there, but since asians are typically smart you'll need to look more like a wealthy guy than a stoner hippy



......   heck, I said a couple of posts ago , that I was meeting 2 women this weekend, well one just called me up, to tell me that she heard that I wasn't legally divorced yet, therefore she won't go out with me until then......it's cool , because she didn't like the fact that I smoke weed whenever I want[all day]...  the other woman said she was '420 friendly'........          I really like Asian girls, which San Fran has , but it also has earthquakes, of which, I'm scared shitless...


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 2, 2016)

charley said:


> ......   heck, I said a couple of posts ago , that I was meeting 2 women this weekend, well one just called me up, to tell me that she heard that I wasn't legally divorced yet, therefore she won't go out with me until then......it's cool , because she didn't like the fact that I smoke weed whenever I want[all day]...  the other woman said she was '420 friendly'........          I really like Asian girls, which San Fran has , but it also has earthquakes, of which, I'm scared shitless...


thats the lamest excuse I ever heard, she should have just said shes not into you an blowing the date off, if you were a millionaire banker she wouldn't have said shit. your better off man, on a side note the weather here is amazing and earthquakes last a couple minutes noreasters and blizzards are far worse


----------



## charley (Mar 2, 2016)

..  ha ha !!     if I was a millionaire , I wouldn't be talking to that lame ass biatch !!!           .....


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 3, 2016)

charley said:


> ..  ha ha !!     if I was a millionaire , I wouldn't be talking to that lame ass biatch !!!           .....


----------

